# Keeping ID Honest



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2004)

Well, it has been almost 2 weeks since I was last at the Gym.  Just had no Motivation to do anything, been tired and lazy.  Anyway over the weekend I decided to get back to it.  So here it goes.  No real suprise on what my goals will be.  Lose BF, maintain/increase Lean mass  

Nothing really interesting with supplements. ON Mint Choc Whey, Fish oil, Multi, Vit C

I will be following Carb Cycling again, just a diet that seems to make the most sense to me, with eating Cal/Carb increase around my workouts.  I will be lifting weights 4 days a week in the morning, just can't do the night thing anymore with the little guy, way too tired.  My weekly schedule will be the following:

Mon - Low Carb Day -  Chest, Bis, Calves, 20 min Standard Cardio
Tues - High Carb Day - Quads, Lats, Forearms, Abs
Wed - No Carb Day - HIIT or Clean Cardio
Thurs - Low Carb Day - Shoulders, Hams, Calves
Fri - High Carb Day - Back, Triceps, Abs
Sat - Low Carb day - HIIT or Clean Cardio or Sprints
Sun - No Carb day - Active Rest. ( golf with whats left of the summer.  Hockey starting shortly)

Time to get going


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Chest, bis, Calves*

BB Bench
135x12 w/u
135x10 w/u
185x3 w/u
225x1 w/u
245x4
245x4
225x5

Incline DB Bench
75x7
80x6
80x6

BB Curls
bar x 10 w/u
bar x 10 w/u
85x3 w/u
105x1 w/u
115x4
115x4
105x5

DB Hammer Curls
50x5
50x5
50x4

One-Leg Calve Raise (Donkey Machine)
160x6
200x4
200x4

15 mins Standard Cardio

Everything was great after my extended Break.  Weights I was very pleased with.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn you.  Two weeks off and youre still strong as an ox.  

 Take more time off, maybe ill catch up to you in a few months.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 16, 2004)

Those are impressive weights.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

Slacker


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2004)

Welcome back!    

The lifts look good to me!!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone 

BW 217 lbs  Will take some measurements and post them


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

Glad you are back with a new journal!!

Your boy is soooo cute. Can you post some bigger pics of him?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Jill, I will make sure he knows you like him 

My avatar is in my Gallary, will see if I can post some more


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Bout time Ian, I dont know why people would leave the gym if they didnt have to 

Good luck man!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice weights you are throwing around Ian.  Glad to see you back in action.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2004)

you are strong!!! Great w/o and good luckwith the new journal!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2004)

Jake -  I was just whipped.  Lack of sleep has been catching up with me.  The little guy has been sleeping better through the night, and I have my energy back.

Thanks P and Rock


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Meals 08/17*

MEal 1 pre workout
ON whey
oats
Fish oil

MEal 2 post workout
ON Whey
Oats

Meal 3
1% cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oat Bran
Berries

MEal 4
Sirloin Steak
Brocolli

Meal 5 (at Golf Course)
Grilled Salmon
Whole GRain Bread
Sprouts
Tomatos

MEal 6
2 scoops on
Fishoil
Nat PB


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2004)

figure I would list this in here.  Usually when I play golf at night,  I walk and Carry my clubs.  I usually play alone, and do it at a pretty quick pace.

So last night played nine holes of golf in 1hr 5 mins


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2004)

5 mins Treadmill warmup

Squats
bar x20
135x10
135x10
185x3
225x5
225x4
225x4

Single Leg Extensions
120x6
120x5
120x5

wg pull ups
bwx7
bw+20x5
bw+20x4

db Rows
90x6
90x6
90x6

Rope Crunches
80x8
80x8
80x8


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

I love the new pics, post more.

Seeing cute babies makes me wanna have 1.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2004)

It seems like you are having too much fun to think about kids.  Enjoy it while you can!

MY wife and I wish we did alot more before, but it still doesn't change how awesome having my little guy is


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

How old are you two?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2004)

28 and 27


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> 28 and 27


I got a few more years


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 17, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> 28 and 27


Old bastard.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Meals 08/17*

MEal 1 Pre workout
ON Whey
Oats 
Fish oil

Meal 2
On Whey
Oats

Meal 3
1%cc
Cinn
stevia
Oat Bran
Berries

Meal 4
Chicken
Wild Rice
Brocolli
Fish oil

MEal 5
Turkey Burger (homemade)
Brocolli

Meal 6
Chicken
Romaine Lettuce
Newmans own

Some mini Oreo Cookies,  I hate having junk food in the house, because I can't control myself.  So what do I see when I walk in the house, a bag of mini oreo's. At least I didn't eat the whole bag, but I easily could have.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2004)

This morning tried some Clean Cardio

http://www.mindandmuscle.net/content/page-200.html

Descending Sets Routine (Hanging Clean)
1 set 15 reps (warm-up with bar)
4 sets 10 reps 95 lbs
4 sets 8 reps
2 sets 6 reps
2 sets 5 reps
2 sets 4 reps

I changed it up a bit from the article, till I get used to it but it is a damn killer.  Fun but a killer.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> This morning tried some Clean Cardio
> 
> http://www.mindandmuscle.net/content/page-200.html
> 
> ...




Me like cleans!  

damn that is a lot of work ID.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah it was a killer P.  Don't think I exploded properly with the hips, could feel it alot in rear delts


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2004)

Shrug and pop those hips forward.  Or like when my freind was teaching me how to do them he would stand there in the gym and scream "fuck the bar, fuck the bar"  Shrug has hard as you can.  Also, when you grab the bar and are bent in starting hang position turn your elbow outward (externally rotate the elbow, or some say internally rotate the shoulder....whatever, samething), almost like if you were standing facing me with your amrs down at your side and you tried to turn the edge of your  hand towards me (thumb facing you).  Doing this will ensure that you don't  "muscle" the wieght up with your biceps instead of shrugging.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cool Thanks!  Some good advice, will give it a shot next time.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Meals 08/18*

MEal 1 Pre Clean Cardio
ON Whey
Fish oil

Meal 2 Post
ON Whey

Meal 3
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 4
Turkey Burger
Brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 5
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 6
chicken
Cheese
Tomato Sauce
Lettuce
Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2004)

BB Military Press
Bar x 15
Bar x 15
95 x 3
135x5
135x6
135x5
135x3

DB Laterals
30x4
35x4
30x4
30x4

HS Shrugs
270x8
360x6
360x6

SLDL
Bar x 15
135x 10
135x 10
225x 5
245x4
225x4

Leg Curls
135x6
150x6
150x6

It was an ok Workout it Kicked my ass, but I was a little dissapointed with my SLDL's,  I was at 225x8, oh well hope full it will come back shortly.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Old bastard.




whoa whoa whoa Max ... ease up on the use of that word 'Old'  He's got at least 13 more before you can call him that.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 20, 2004)

*MEals 08/19*

Meal 1 Preworkout
ON Whey
Oats
Fish oil

Meal 2 Post
ON whey
Oats

Meal 3
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oat Bran
Berries

Meal 4
Turkey Burger (homemade)
brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 5
Grilled Salmon
Brocolli

Fell Asleep no more meals


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 20, 2004)

Deadlifts
Bar x 15
135 x 10
225 x 4
275 x 5
295 x 3
275 x 4

Bent BB rows
185 x 6
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 4

CG Bench
185x6
205x4
205x3 

Dips
bw+30x8
bw+45x6
bw+45x6

Ab Machine
195x8
195x8
195x8

Ehhh! not a great workout,  missing meals last night had me drained this morning.  Just wasn't into it.  But I forced myself to get through it 

Had to get this workout in, going out for a nice steak tonite


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2004)

Looks like a great workout! Are those deads from the floor? And nice BB Rows!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks Rock!

Yep Deads from the Floor.  I really like them, they kick my ass


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> whoa whoa whoa Max ... ease up on the use of that word 'Old'  He's got at least 13 more before you can call him that.


Canadians age in dog years.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2004)

Decline Bench
Bar x 15
95x10
135x5
185x10
205x8
185x10
185x10

Flat DB Flyes
40x10
40x10
40x10
40x9

HS Preacher Curls
70x10
80x10
80x10

incline DB Curls
30x10
30x10
30x9

15mins Std Elipical

first time Doing Decline lifts in well I can't remember the last time.  OK workout.  Shoulders felt weird and a little tight doing the decline but all went well.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2004)

*MEals 08/23*

MEal 1 prew
on whey
oats fish oil

MEal 2
on whey
oats

MEal 3
chicken
brocolli
fish oil

MEal 4
turkey burger
brocolli

Meal 5
chicken
romaine 
Newmans own

Meal 6
on whey
Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2004)

45* leg press
90x15
180x15
270x15
540x12
630x12
630x12
630x12

walking lunges
bw+60x60'
bw+60x60'
bw+60x60'
bw+60x60'

wg pull downs
180x8
165x10
165x10

cg cable rows
170x10
170x10
170x9

Donkey Calf Raises
300x10
300x10


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

Some impressive lifts! Especially like the Leg Press.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Rock 

How's everything going with work?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

Other than switching back and forth from Mids to days and Eve's, it's going GREAT! I love it. No stress, great benefits and pay.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Meal 1 Preworkout
> ON Whey
> Oats
> Fish oil
> ...



Looks like you like your oats as much as I do!! yum, berries


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Deadlifts
> Bar x 15
> 135 x 10
> 225 x 4
> ...



Nice Workout, I see you also live in Ontario!  Do you mind if I ask which city you are from?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2004)

Brantford, seems like in the middle of no where.  Wait a second it is in the middle of no where 

What about yourself?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

COOL!!  I'm heading there to compete on November 20th.  I"m in the big ol town of Kingston - home of the HIP!!  

BTW, your little Kyle is very cute!  How old is he now?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks, he just turned 6 months last weekend,  getting big so quickly.

There is a few girls from this site heading here for that comp.  Not much here in brantford,  but it is growing quite steadily.  The Show is at the Sanderson Center which is downtown, unforutnately for you Downtown is an absolute eye sore.  It doesn't represent the City.

Good luck with your comp.  I am following your Journal


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thanks, he just turned 6 months last weekend,  getting big so quickly.
> 
> There is a few girls from this site heading here for that comp.  Not much here in brantford,  but it is growing quite steadily.  The Show is at the Sanderson Center which is downtown, unforutnately for you Downtown is an absolute eye sore.  It doesn't represent the City.
> 
> Good luck with your comp.  I am following your Journal



My Aunt lives in Woodstock so we'll (my best friend will also be competing) be staying with her while in Brantford.  I heard that the Sanderson Center is the meca of Brantford, I visited the website and it looks like they put on some good shows!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2004)

The Sanderson Center is an Awesome Theatre.  I couldn't put it into words how stunning the interior is.

I might have to come and see this competition.  There are usually a few here a year from fiqure to BB'ing

Woodstock is a little bit of a hike 30-45 mins.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> The Sanderson Center is an Awesome Theatre.  I couldn't put it into words how stunning the interior is.
> 
> I might have to come and see this competition.  There are usually a few here a year from fiqure to BB'ing
> 
> Woodstock is a little bit of a hike 30-45 mins.



That would be fun if some folks from here could all get together for the show..it's always nice to put a face (a live one that is lol) to the avi


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Agh.. Canadian invasion! 

Nice leg presses Ian


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> The Sanderson Center is an Awesome Theatre.  I couldn't put it into words how stunning the interior is.
> 
> I might have to come and see this competition.  There are usually a few here a year from fiqure to BB'ing
> 
> Woodstock is a little bit of a hike 30-45 mins.



Ha Ha, sorry PreMier to invade... hi from another Canadian Ian.
I was just in Brantford for the first time on Jul 3 for the Canadian Fitness Figure Championships at the Sanderson Center... very cool experience.
Didn't get to see much of Brantford though... the humidity nearly killed me!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Agh.. Canadian invasion!



Be afraid, be VERY afraid


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Prem, Thanks! GO Canada 

Brit,  Thanks for stopping by,  you didn't really miss much in Brantford, not exactly a big city.  That must of been the hottest we have been all year, I think I have had my AC on a total of 5 days this summer.  The other night it went down to 3* goddam it is August not November


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Meals 08/24*

MEal 1 pre
on whey
Oats
fish oil

MEal 2 post
on whey
oats

MEal 3
1% cc
Oats 
Berries
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 4
Turkey Burger
Wild Rice
Brocolli
Fish oil

MEal 5
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 6
Chicken
Sausage
a few nachos with salsa

Meal 7
on whey
Nat pb


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2004)

Clean Cardio

Hanging Cleans
Bar x 15
95x12
95x12
95x10
95x10
95x8
95x8
95x6
95x6
95x5
95x5
95x4
95x4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2004)

Lifts are looking Good Iain!   How do you like your new split??


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2004)

Things are going well.  It is just adjusting to working out in the morning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice cleans! When I was doing clean cardio I struggled with 65lbs! Great job.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

> Meal 6
> Chicken
> Sausage
> a few nachos with salsa


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2004)

:honestpuppydogeyessmiliehere:

Hunger Pangs took over.  Was at inlaws, grabbing a bite to eat before heading back to work, couldn't wait for the chicken, and these foods were so readily available.   I figured it was a High Carb day anyways (not like I needed any justification) so that left me with that meal


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 26, 2004)

*MEals 08/25*

MEal 1 Pre Clean Cardio
ON Whey
Fish oil

MEal 2 Post
ON Whey

MEal 3
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 4
Turkey Burger
Romaine
ACV
Fish oil

MEal 5
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 6
Beef Tenderloin
Cauliflower
Romaine
Newmans own

MEal 7
ON Whey
Nat PB


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 26, 2004)

No Sleep LAst night

No workout this morning, was even late for work


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2004)

*MEals 08/26*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
Oats

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

MEal 4
2 scoops on
NAT pb

Meal 5
Chicken
Brocolli


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2004)

DB Rows
70x10
80x10
80x10
80x10

Deadlifts
225x10
225x10
225x8

OH DB Extensions
70x8
70x8
70x8

CG PRess downs
110x10
110x10
110x10

Rope Crunches
80x10
80x10
80x10

Not a great workout,  Little Guy hasn't been sleeping well the last couple of nights,  I am absolutley whipped, but had to go to the Gym this morn.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 27, 2004)

Workouts are looking good man, and so is your diet. Keep it up bro.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

Nice deads.  You'll be doin 315x10 in no time.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 27, 2004)

You suck!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You suck!



Wait I thought that was Var ???


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 27, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Wait I thought that was Var ???


It usually is.


----------



## Var (Aug 27, 2004)

Talkin shit about me in multiple journals now, bitches!?   



Nice deads, Iain!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks on the Deads Mono Var. as for 315 for 10 I am a long way from that.  Form and Grip really begins to suffer at 275.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 27, 2004)

You should rename this journal to: "*Keeping IainDaniel Straight*" (But that's probably an unattainable goal at this point.)


----------



## Var (Aug 27, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You should rename this journal to: "*Keeping IainDaniel Straight*" (But that's probably an unattainable goal at this point.)



Please try to remember that these journals are meant to help us reach "reasonable goals".  Iain going straight would be like me starting a journal called, "Var's, Getting Taller Journal".  Some things just aint in the cards!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2004)

Funny but I am the only one who can prove that I took part in a straight act.
May not be good but took part


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 27, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Funny but I am the only one who can prove that I took part in a straight act.
> May not be good but took part


It proves nothing! I still contend the mailman played a major role in that!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2004)

Still doesn't prove that you aren't marrying the mailman in January either


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 27, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Still doesn't prove that you aren't marrying the mailman in January either


I never said I wasn't.  But we were discussing you.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

You are all out of control.


----------



## Var (Aug 27, 2004)

Be careful, PreMier or you'll be next!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Come near me, and I will break your twig legs!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow, do I want to get in this too or not?!?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

If you think Var or Ian is hot, jump right in


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 27, 2004)

well I haven't seen pics of either, i'll have to judge by personality


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

Ahh, and the boys shall play...


----------



## Balin (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey ID... just catching up on your journal, looking good   

Sleepless nights are crap, is the little guy teething?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Balin, hope all is well.  Yeah his two bottom teeth broke through.  Starting to eat cereals now. Had him on Rice and then Barley.  But the Barley, seemed to cause alot of Gas and Constipation, so we are not sure if he has a gluten sensitivity.  Took him off the Barley and will try some oats in a few weeks.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Slacker............hows about posting some meals


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

Screw meals, those are boring!   What happened to the w/o's?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 1, 2004)

Just an update for the few who follow my Journal wondering WTF?

I haven't been to the Gym and meals have been ok, far from perfect, but ok.
Nothing serious, but I haven't slept more than 4hours any night for the past week and a bit, and just getting through a day at work id hard enough, let alone trying to make it to the Gym.

Initially it was Kyle keeping us up, but he is good now that we have taken him off his Barley Cereal.  Now it is Tucker (Golden Retriever)  Since Friday, he has been getting up every hour on the hour crying to be let out.  So I will be taking him to the Vet tonite (hopefully nothing serious)  as soon as I can get back on track, so will everything else, right now just functioning is my priority


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes, I've been wondering and I figured you just decided to ignore my comment. 

I hope you get everything settled Iain


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Just an update for the few who follow my Journal wondering WTF?
> 
> I haven't been to the Gym and meals have been ok, far from perfect, but ok.
> Nothing serious, but I haven't slept more than 4hours any night for the past week and a bit, and just getting through a day at work id hard enough, let alone trying to make it to the Gym.
> ...



Good to see you have your priorities in check !!    

Get some SLEEP!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes, I've been wondering and I figured you just decided to ignore my comment.
> 
> I hope you get everything settled Iain



Na, I wouldn't ignore you.  I expected to hear that from you 

Thanks YM.  I didn't mean to make so Doom and Gloom, it is just very frustrating.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh, so you are saying I'm predictable eh?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 1, 2004)

Predictable when it comes to slackers


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry about the lack of sleep buddy! I know that sucks and affects everything. Good luck with the doggie!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Can you tie the dog up outside?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2004)

Could, but would probably get less sleep as he would be barking the whole night.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2004)

Finally got a full nights sleep last night.  Wasn't going to go to the Gym this morning but did cause I woke up at 6am bright eyed.  Looks like Tucker has Colitis (sp?)  a food allergy caused bowel irritation, making him have Bloody Diarrhea.  Vet gave of some Medicaiton and he slept through the night.  It felt soooooooo gooooood.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2004)

Starting to Play around with a little  Westside routines
DE Bench

Speed Bench
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3

Dips
BW+35x8
BW+35x8
BW+35x8

Rope Pressdowns
110x8
110x8
110x8

DB Rows
80x8
80x8
80x8

BB Miltary Press
135x6
135x5
135x4

BB Curl
105x7
95x6
95x6


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Going westside eh? You rock man!


----------



## Balin (Sep 2, 2004)

Awesome on the sleep front   

It looks like I have some reading to do on the Westside


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2004)

Westside ?  Cool!!   How long did this routine take?  What was your RI's???

Good luck with your new program!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 3, 2004)

This Day took around 45 mins  I supersetted a couple of the last exercises.  I found this day not to bad.  This is the basic Routine that I will be following Mon-Tue Thurs-Fri

Monday-Max effort sq/dl day

1) Main max effort exercise (do only one of the following) (do singles on the sq and dl, max set of 3 on GM)
A) low or high box squat (can use a variety of bars, ie safety squat bar, manta ray, front squat harness, buffalo bar, and cambered squat bar)
B) good mornings (bent over or arched back) (cab use all the bars listed above)
C) deadlift variation (standing on 3 inch box, rack pulls, reverse band DL)
2) Low back training (ie reverse hypers, ham/glute raises, regular hypers, half dls, Romanian dls)
* do 4 sets of 8-10 reps
3)Ab work (sit ups, standing lat machine abs, leg raises, spread eagle sit ups)
*do 4 sets of 8-20 reps
4)Lats( pick one: pulldowns, chest supported rows, pulley rows, barbell rows)


Tues-Max effort bp day

1) Main exercise (do only one of the following) (all exercises are with a close grip, except where noted)
A) board press for a max single or max set of 3
B) floor press for a max single or max set of 3
C) dumbbell presses for 3 sets of 20 reps
D) wide grip benches for a max set of 6,10, or 12
E) close grip inclines or declines for a max single or triple
F) reverse band presses for max single
2)Triceps-either JM presses or extensions for 3-4 sets of 3-10 reps
3)Pushdowns-3-4 sets of 8-10 reps
4)Side lateral raises:3-4 sets of 8-12 reps
5)Lats: pick one of the above exercises and do 4-5 sets of 8-10 reps
6)Biceps-pick a bicep exercise and do 2-3 sets of 8-20 reps


Thurs-Speed squat day

1)Box squat: do 8-12 doubles with 50-60 percent of your best contest squat or 65-75 percent of your box max
2)Low back training (see above)
3)Abs(see above)
4)neck work

Fri-Speed BP

1) Speed benches: do 8-10 triples with 55% of your shirt max or 60% of your raw max
2)Triceps(see above)
3)Pushdowns(see above)
4)Front raises 3-4 sets of 8-10 reps
5)Lats(see above)
6)Biceps(see above)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I miss Westside! I really liked doing it but it was hell on my joints. Good luck,  you'll do awesome.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Rock.  Feel free to jump in with any advice.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Good luck on the westside Ian.. I hear they are ghetto over there


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

Good morning!  Westside eh?  That's cool, I've heard a lot about this program on another site.  I'll be following your journal for sure!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Where are you Iain? Workouts?!?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey Rock  Been absolutely Swamped with work Put in a about 80+ hours the other week.  Just got back from North Carolina.  Home for a week and then off to Maryland for a few days.  After that I think things will be back to normal.  Haven't been to the Gym obviously.  But am still getting quite a workout in.  Supervising installations is pretty labour intensive.  Slugging around 70,000 lbs of Steel does a number.  Have dropped some weight I think I am down around 210 -212 now, but will update later.  Thanks for looking in,  I am still here


----------



## sara (Oct 2, 2004)

Just wanted to stop by and see how you doing? How is your baby doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

Cool, glad you didn't disappear!  Miss you being on. Where in Maryland you going to be?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2004)

About an hour outside of Baltimore,  Taneytown.  Just below the Penn Border  Big time Hickville


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> About an hour outside of Baltimore,  Taneytown.  Just below the Penn Border  Big time Hickville


Watch your ass down there.....you know the locals will be.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2004)

I ain't Family   They won't find me all that attractive


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I ain't Family   They won't find me all that attractive


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2004)

That's not too far from me


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2004)

How Far? couple of Hours?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 8, 2004)

About 1.5 hours I think (w/o bad traffic)


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2004)

Alright it has been a while since I have been at the Gym,  not that I haven't been keeping myself active.  Anyway I will probably regret this workout in a day or two.

BB Bench
Bar x 15
135x10
185x8
225x3
245x1
255x1
265x1
275x0  Unracking was no prob.  Got stuck at the bottom 4 inches

wg pullups
BW x 6
bw x 5
BW x 5
BW x 4

Standing BB Military
95x10
115x8
135x6
135x6

Dips 
BW+35x8
bw+35x6
bw+35x6

No real rhyme or reason for this workout.  just wanted to try some big moves.  Impressed my strength hasn't dropped all too much.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice lifts Iain!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2004)

Ditto that. Very impressive.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks YM and Rock  Haven't Really had any workouts in the last month.  Just some Demanding Labour at work.  I was pretty happy with this workout.  DOMs started setting in last night.  This mornings workout eased them a little and the hockey helped alot as well.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2004)

Box Squats
185x2
185x2
185x2
185x2
185x2
185x2
185x2
185x2
185x2
185x2

SLDL
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

BB Curls
95x8
115x4
115x4

Chest Support Rows
135x8
135x8
135x7

1 hour of Hockey pretty high intensity, only two subs on the bench.  Better than last week only 1 sub, thought I was going to puke a few times last week


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2004)

Probably gonna stick with a Westside Rountine for the next 9 weeks, wanna get my big lifts up.  Reasonably happy with my bench, but my deads and Squats I really wanna improve big time.

I think I know what a reverse Hyper is?  Basically instead of Raising your chest with supported feet you raise your legs with supported upper body.  I don't have any equipment like that in my gym, any substitutions  you can think of????


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

what does the reverse hyper work?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2004)

Pretty sure it is a core Strength movement, but mainly Lower Back

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/WtReverseHyperextension.html


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2004)

DE Bench 50% of Max speed Bench
135x3 Std Grip
135x3
135x3
135x3 Close Grip
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3 Reverse Grip
135x3
135x3

Lying DB Tri Extension
35x8
35x8
35x7
35x7

DB Lat Raises
30x8
30x8
30x8

BB Row
155x8
155x8
155x8


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2004)

Good AM's
Bar x 10
65 x 3
85 x 3
105 x 3
135 x 1
155 x 1
165 x 1
175 x 1 felt the ROM starting to decrease I think, hard to tell when you can't see your side profile

Glute Ham Raise
90x8
90x8
90x8

DB Reverse Hyper
35x10
45x8
55x8
55x8

Ab Mahince
195x12
195x12
195x12

Leg Raises
12
12
12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2004)

How are you liking your WS workouts?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hard too Say, not being in the Gym for a while on a consistent basis, makes it hard to read progress early.  I don't find the workouts too bad.  They are pretty tame right now, just breaking myself in.  My Chest was fried after Saturday's Workout, and my legs are still sore from Sunday.  I guess I will have a better Judgement in 3-4 weeks when I see if lifts increase after this round of workouts.

I will probably up the volume in a bit.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2004)

ME Bench
BAr x 15
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 1
255 x 1
265 x 1

Lying EZ bar tri ext
90 x 9
90 x 8
90 x 8

Rope Press downs
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Chest supported rows (not including bar)
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 7

Bench weight just felt heavy  from the start till the end.  265 was a bitch didn't even try 275


----------



## Balin (Oct 15, 2004)

Just catching up on your journal, looking good     And Hockey season has started up again... did you get a new goalie this year


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2004)

Actually playing in a different league this year couldn't handle the late weeknights anymore.  So Sunday mornings worked out better.

You haven't really missed much in my journal just started up again, after a little layoff.

Iain


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Good to see you back Ian.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 18, 2004)

Var told me to tell you, he's glad to see your back too, Ian.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning my carb cycling sexpert...wassup?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Prem, gonna up the seriousness in a couple weeks after I come back from Maryland, and then a wedding.  Gotta vacation to Florida comin up gotta be looking   Prolly start a new journal just haven't been into this one 

Max, you must be keeping Var pretty busy consider he isn't able to reply.  I am so glad that he is making you happy,  I thought you would two would make a good couple 

Hey Vel,  nothing much, as usual   been very lazy lately.

Leave for Maryland Friday, trying to plan a meeting with Rock we will see if schedules can work out.  I haven't met anyone from IM, so I am looking forward meeting Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Iain, haven't talked to Lisa yet, but I'm sure Friday will work out. What time do you think you'll get around me?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think I land in Baltimore around 3:30 so after that how far is it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

From baltimore probably about 1-2 hours. Really depends on Traffic. I'm excited to get to meet you, are we going out to eat?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

I always get a little misty-eyed at the sight of a new couple, in love.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I always get a little misty-eyed at the sight of a new couple, in love.


I see


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> From baltimore probably about 1-2 hours. Really depends on Traffic. I'm excited to get to meet you, are we going out to eat?



Sounds good to me.  I'll call you before Friday. to get info.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I always get a little misty-eyed at the sight of a new couple, in love.




Ahhh,  are things between Var and you getting stale already.  I thought you two could work through anything


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Ahhh,  are things between Var and you getting stale already.  I thought you two could work through anything


He's a Sox fan, you know it can never be.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2004)

did he cheat on you?  

your in denial aren't you?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> did he cheat on you?
> 
> your in denial aren't you?


As I recall, it was you he was abusing there for a while.  Var will be very sad to hear that rock has displaced him in your affections, but you and the hairy lesbian do make a very cute couple.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh. Max I didn't make you out as the Jealous Girlfriend type.

Well you had a good run with Var while you could.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

Does Rock ever get mad when you scream out Var's name, by accident?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2004)

So that is what happened between you and Var.  I feel for you.  Var always had a thing for Patrick,  him screaming out patrick repeatedly over the 3 seconds it would take got to you.  don't hold your head low.  You can do better.  If you need someone to talk to you know I am hear.  There, there, young Max


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> So that is what happened between you and Var.  I feel for you.  Var always had a thing for Patrick,  him screaming out patrick repeatedly over the 3 seconds it would take got to you.  don't hold your head low.  You can do better.  If you need someone to talk to you know I am hear.  There, there, young Max


I say we just let the midgets have each other.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

silly boys!

Good morning Iain!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

Gosh, I leave for a few hours and look what I come back too. I'm an ugly LESBIAN fellows, not a hunky homosexual!


----------



## Monolith (Oct 22, 2004)

Man, whats goin on in here.  No workouts for a week and nothing but man-love discussion!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Man Love?     I missed sumthin!  Good morning Iain!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah Iain, what's all this about your man love? Morning.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2004)

This Journal will be replaced shortly once my schedule is in order.  Probably a couple of weeks.  Then it will be prep for a vacation in Feb.  Anyway Max likes all the Man loves, really turns him on,  I do this only for his entertainment.

Met Rock Friday Night when I went to Maryland.  He is some Good people. 
Went out for a bite to eat and a few pints.  It was a good time and nice to finally put a face to a person here on IM. 

Thanks Rock


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2004)

CG speed Bench
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3

Skull Crushers
90x8
90x7
90x7

WG pullups
bw x 8
bw x 6
bw x 5

BB Rows
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8

DB Laterals
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

Leg Raises
15 
15 
15

Ab Machine
185 x 15
185 x 15
185 x 15


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

Thats awesome you met David.  Ooh, and look!  A workout


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> This Journal will be replaced shortly once my schedule is in order.  Probably a couple of weeks.  Then it will be prep for a vacation in Feb.  Anyway Max likes all the Man loves, really turns him on,  I do this only for his entertainment.
> 
> Met Rock Friday Night when I went to Maryland.  He is some Good people.
> Went out for a bite to eat and a few pints.  It was a good time and nice to finally put a face to a person here on IM.
> ...


Hey no, thank you. It was great meeting Iain. Great guy, and big!  Glad you got back safely.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Good morning Iain   Your son must have grown some since that avi!  How about an updated one?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey no, thank you. It was great meeting Iain. Great guy, and big!  Glad you got back safely.




Kinda Fat Big Thanks   Thanks Rock. NExt time will get a workout in.  Maybe you could find a way up here


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Iain   Your son must have grown some since that avi!  How about an updated one?



Hey Velvet.  New Avi Today, maybe tonite.  It will be cool,  At least I think so


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2004)

Deadlifts
bar x 15
135 x 10
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 x 1
335 x 1
355 x 0
315 x 1

Hypers
60 x 10
80 x 8
80 x 7
80 x 7

CG Rows
200 x 8
200 x 8
200 x 8

BB Curls
105 x 6
105 x 6 
105 x 6

Leg Raises
15
15
15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2004)

Strong lifts Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks YM, Trying to work my way up to your levels.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thanks YM, Trying to work my way up to your levels.



That shouldn't take too long


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Iain, how you doing?  Your kid's adorable.....now get that awful hat of his head!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Hey Iain, how you doing?  Your kid's adorable.....now get that awful hat of his head!



It's a cute hat   

Morning Hon


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It's a cute hat
> 
> Morning Hon


The hat itself isn't the problem, it's that nasty symbol in the middle of it.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> The hat itself isn't the problem, it's that nasty symbol in the middle of it.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 28, 2004)

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddd Ssssssssssssssssssssssooooooooooooooxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddd Ssssssssssssssssssssssooooooooooooooxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



ha ha, i was thinking about you when I heard they won...I remembered the symbol on your son's hat ha ha ha


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 28, 2004)

Flat Bench
BAr x 20
135 x 15
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x1
255 x 1 

Really struggle for whatever reason here today.  Probably from staying up late watching the game and going to the gym early 

Dips
BW+35 x 8
BW+35 x 8
BW+35 x 7

Chest supported rows
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

Rear Delts Machine
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Ab Machine
195 x 15
195 x 12
195 x 12


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 28, 2004)

Morning Vel.  It was awesome.  I have been a big sox fan since I was a kid.  Seeing them win was the coolest.  Only thing that could top this is the leafs winning the cup, maybe someday


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 28, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Morning Vel.  It was awesome.  I have been a big sox fan since I was a kid.  Seeing them win was the coolest.  Only thing that could top this is the leafs winning the cup, maybe someday


I thought you said you were a Jays fan?  Traitorous Canuck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey Iain, what's up buddy? Why are you doing Chest w/ Back?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Flat Bench
> BAr x 20
> 135 x 15
> 185 x 3
> ...



Looks good to me!!  

(it looks like I'm following Rock around all these threads)


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks good to me!!
> 
> (it looks like I'm following Rock around all these threads)


It's nice to have a follower


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 28, 2004)

Nothing Much Dave,  Glad to see things are on the mend for you.  This is what  I base my routine on.



> I copied the general routine for westside. Here it it:
> Monday-Max effort sq/dl day
> 
> 1) Main max effort exercise (do only one of the following) (do singles on the sq and dl, max set of 3 on GM)
> ...



Am I doing something Wrong?  Obviously I have changed around the days
Mon- DE Bench
Tues ME Sq/dl
Thurs ME Bench
Fri DE SQ/dl


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

If today was ME Bench, then you should have more tri's and shoulder and a bi exercise. JMO. For shoulder I wouldn't do rear delts because your going to be stressing them plenty with other exercises. Should focus on lateral raises or something.

Man, seeing you do this makes me want to do it LOL


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 28, 2004)

The reason I threw in the back is because my lower part of the lift near chest is weak, and that is where I struggle.  I think (so I have read) that lats help with this part of the lift?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Well I read that wrong too. You are supposed to do a back exercise in this w/o. But I would still add another Tri exercise, switch the delt exercise and also to a Bi exercise. 

Good to see w/o's coming now


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

Good morning sweetie


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 30, 2004)

Little Late but, Hey Now! Have a good weekend


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 30, 2004)

Box Squats
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2

SLDL
225x8
225x8
225x8

Leg Raises
15
15
15

Ab Machine
195x12
195x12


----------



## Monolith (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice stiff legs, Iain.

And excellent choice of headgear for the kid.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

So how you liking the box squats?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Mono.

Box squats kicked my ass.  Just today, I feel normal getting up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hated box squats, LOL. If I did Westside again I'd do reg squats


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2004)

CG Speed Bench
155 x 2
155 x 2
155 x 2
155 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2

Lying ez bar Tri Ext
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 7

CG Press Downs
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

WG Pull ups
bw x 6
bw x 6
bw x 5

Front Raises (DB)
30 x 8
30 x 8 
30 x 8


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I hated box squats, LOL. If I did Westside again I'd do reg squats




I actually think that doing Box Squats are going to help me out a lot.  That is just an observation on how I feel


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Happy Monday Iain!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think they will too. But my problem with it was the lack of direct work to the quads. Most the work comes from the back and hips.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 2, 2004)

Rack Deadlift
bar x 20
135 x 20
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
335 x 1
365 x 0

Weird I can Rack the same as I can do full 

Hypers
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

DB Row
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

BB Curl
100 x 6
100 x 6

Rope Crunch
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

Ab Machine 
195 x 10
195 x 10
195 x 10


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Well when you rack you don't have the legs or hips assisting as much as when doing them full.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice lifts BTW!~


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well when you rack you don't have the legs or hips assisting as much as when doing them full.



You would think with the shorter ROM I would be able to lift more?

May have just been one of those days


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You would think with the shorter ROM I would be able to lift more?
> 
> May have just been one of those days


Until I jumped up to 445 on racked, both of my lifts were about the same. I don't know though, shoot SF a pm.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 4, 2004)

DB Flat Bench
50 x 20
50 x 20
60 x 18
60 x 18
60 x 16

Dips
bw+35 x 6
bw+35 x 6
bw+35 x 5

CG Press Downs
70 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 10

Chest Support Rows
135 x 8
135 x 8
160 x 3
185 x 2

Lateral Raises DB
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 6


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Wow, how'd you like the high reps?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice high reps on your DB Presses !!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 4, 2004)

Burned like a son of a bitch!  Took alot to work through.  Felt good though

Thanks YM


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 5, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Burned like a son of a bitch!  Took alot to work through.  Felt good though


"What is _Gonorrhea_, Alex."


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

ew ew ew ew ew ew

Good morning Iain!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey V 

Journal is Done


----------

